# EGI Fuse???



## Matrix021 (Aug 21, 2002)

Okay... here's a bonehead question... What the hell does EGI stand for and what does it do? I looked in my fuse panel in my engine compartment and noticed that it's just plain missing. It's the big green one on the left. I can tell by the look of the looks of it that there was a fuse there and it's just gone...An investigation on a couple of different forums told me that it's the Electronic Fuel Ignition Relay... but for whatever reason, it's marked EGI on the cover.... is this true? Second part of the question... how is it that my car doesn't have the fuse installed in the fuse block yet my car runs?

I'm confused as hell... help anyone?


----------



## Matrix021 (Aug 21, 2002)

Anyone? I just wanna know what the heck it's supposed to do. I went by the PnP and snagged me a few of them green fuses to replace it. It's installed now... but there's no change. What should I be looking for?


----------

